# Still looking for a camp in PA



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Havent found a hunting camp yet in North Central Pa.


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Ron, I haven't forgotten you, but stuff in this area is going very fast, for some reason. I guess everyone is looking for a bug out spot.

I copied down a phone number one weekend, by the time I got around to calling on it (FSBO) it was sold. Crazy.

The only things not selling here are the big 3000 sq. ft. and up houses. No surprise there!


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's one I saw on Craig's List.

Hunting Camp-Cabin with Ten Acres


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks for the heads up guys.....


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Bradford County PA Real Estate Tioga Realty Potter Homes For Sale
try these guys


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

blueskyparealestate.com

Call these guys, they have WAY more properties that listed on their website, and have tons of camps.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I've seen a few around Renovo. Try realtor.com and search renovo/hyner/waterville.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Tried those companies , no luck, but thanks , keep the names coming


----------



## PA_MIKE (Mar 25, 2007)

I have 20 acres in Venango County for sale. $75,000 Has well, septic, and power onsite.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Too far for me, doesnt sound like a bad price......I want to stay central either NC or SC or even NE.


----------

